# White-lipped with cut eye (progress report)



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

-last night I put him in a plastic tub with a calcium-coated cricket for 20 min.
no progress

-wedged his mouth open with a very clean guitar pick and force-fed him cricket ... first time he's eaten in four days-
*progress 

-white-lipped tree frog is currently climbing glass walls of the cage while the white's tree frog stares at a metal bar through glass 
*Progress? -well... it's good that the injured frog is moving around...

-I will go to pet store and vet place to get antibiotic ointment for his eye and infection today~ I will search untill I find it ... last resort= order it online for overnight delivery
_progressive__


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck glad the frog is at least moving around hopefully he/she has a full recovery.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

I just found some emegancy calcium deficiency liqued for amphibian/reptile from Scales n' Tales in my junk cabnet that I had used an a sick beardie, and was wondering if I should give my frog some so he doesn't wind up with red leg. Would you recommend this? Reply quick cause' my dad really wants to give this to him.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

-I have orderd overnight shipment on terramycin opthalmic ointment
*progress

-I have now moved my injured white-lipped tree frog to a "hospital cage"
*progress

pictures are on "bacterial infection?" thread


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Erica, a few things, one, you should contact a moderator and ask that they combine both of your threads, it is easier to follow that way. Two, calcium will do nothing for Red Leg. Red leg is a descriptive term used to describe the appearance of symptoms of a very bad bacterial infection, which causes the cappillaries on the underside of the rear legs to leak and break down (bleed) , giving a red appearance to the legs, otherwise known as red leg. If you were able to go to a vet, the Baytril could be used to treat for that as well, that is why we strongly suggested going to a vet if possible.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Well thank you- I had always thought my first frog had died of redleg... but aparently It was calcium deficiency and his legs were just pink...


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Erica said:


> pictures are on "bacterial infection?" thread


Sorry had some technical difficulties and couldn't post pictures


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Erica said:


> Well thank you- I had always thought my first frog had died of redleg... but aparently It was calcium deficiency and his legs were just pink...


The red coloration can also occur from irritation or even how the blood pools in the lower portion of the body after death. Red leg is at best a symptom and not a disease as there are a lot of things that can cause the lower portions of the frog's body to become red in color. 

Ed


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

-I ordered an overnight shipment of the ointment yesterday but its 7:15 and I still haven't got it!
NO progress

-Willow (white-lipped) is currently a very nice color of green- that's a good sign; it was a muddy brown color when he first cut his eye and spazzed out.

-he has been resting now for about 25 hours (expected) his color pleases me and he seems to be less stressed.
*progress


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Erica, I'm really impressed with how proactive you are about taking care of your frog. I think you're doing a great job


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

frogface said:


> Erica, I'm really impressed with how proactive you are about taking care of your frog. I think you're doing a great job


I am trying to do everything I can for him (and stay possitive)... ... and that's why I'm posting on Dendroboard


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

-ointment arived today!!! it was applied on his eye and nose at 12:00ish and at 4:03
*progress

-he was very active today!!! 
*progress! YAY!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing like Hope on the horizon! Frogboy and I hope to see you and your dad soon!


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

-ointment was applied on Willow at 7:10, 1:00, and 4:27... he knew it was coming and tried to hide
*progress

-I changed his paper towels and cleaned out his water bowl (he likes to sit on the edge of it, with his but in the water) but I found no fecies-- he hasn't been eating so I will force feed him again tonight
*Progress

P.S. there is a calcium tablet in his water so its even better that he sits in it

P.S.S. I had a hard time putting him back in his cage after aplying the ointment because he kept climing out again before I could grab the lid... ... well ... it's an improvement*


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update! Sounds like he's trying to get better.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes 
he's a fighter, if he wasn't he wouldn't of held on so long... ....I always used to think of him as skitish, scared and a spazz because he never was comfertable with me holding him like his white's buddy, Evergreen. But he is not a white's tree frog, and he is my first white-lipped, so of coarse he's going to be different. I think this is a learning experience.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

- at 7:09, 12:00, and 4:31 ointment was applied on his eye and nose

-forcefed him again yesterday... very hard- it's sad because he doesn't like it so much, and he is put in a situation where I have to ...
progress...


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

-he was given ointment at 7:07 and 3:27

- my mother found him under his hide today, and did not want to disturb his resting for something he dislikes so much (thats why there was no imbetween time)


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice to hear things are going well! Keep up the good work!

I'm not sure how well it would work for frogs, but they have small syringes (w/o a needle!) at the drug store that you use to give medicine to babies - maybe if he's having a hard time eating you could mush up a cricket and feed it to him through the syringe. This way you might not have to force his mouth open very far.










Maybe something like this?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are actually better equipment out there for force feeding see for example the selection here Health Care - The Bean Farm 

Instead of mashing up a cricket or two, if you are going to tube the frog, I would suggest using a liquid feline diet like feline clinicare. See for example CliniCare Canine/Feline Liquid Diet Veterinary Information from Drugs.com When using clinicare, the excess can be portioned out into an ice cube tray and frozen with one of the cubes thawed as needed (as it goes bad quickly). 

Ed


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

-he was cared for over my busy weekend and his cage was cleaned out again... I found one shrivled fecies YAY he digested the cricket I fed him! But what happened to the first cricket I forcefed to him- or was that the first one?
*proggress*

-I aplied ointment at 7:03 and 3:58


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ed said:


> There are actually better equipment out there for force feeding see for example the selection here Health Care - The Bean Farm
> 
> Instead of mashing up a cricket or two, if you are going to tube the frog, I would suggest using a liquid feline diet like feline clinicare. See for example CliniCare Canine/Feline Liquid Diet Veterinary Information from Drugs.com When using clinicare, the excess can be portioned out into an ice cube tray and frozen with one of the cubes thawed as needed (as it goes bad quickly).
> 
> Ed


at the advice of a vet ive used canned science diet A/D thinned with gatorade or pedialyte as a force-feeding regimen for insectivorous reptiles. would something like that be acceptable for amphibians as well? in cases where force-feeding is necessary is a tube useful for amphibians or will the solution injected into the mouth be accepted?
like this:









sorry to get a little off topic, but its something ive been wondering recently

james


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you can tube them, then you can get the food right down into thier stomach which prevents any risk of aspiration of the food while allowing the maximal delivery. Just squirting into thier mouth may result in the frog simply spitting it out. 

Ed


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

-yesterday he was given ointment at unrecorded times and was fed another cricket... I am happy to say that he opened his mouth with no resistance and redily took the cricket from my hand; he had no trouble swallowing. 
It was painless*
*progress


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Erica said:


> -yesterday he was given ointment at unrecorded times and was fed another cricket... I am happy to say that he opened his mouth with no resistance and redily took the cricket from my hand; he had no trouble swallowing.
> It was painless*
> *progress


Yay!! I'm so happy to hear that!


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

awwwww... I was about to put ointment on Willow, and his eye was bleeding again

Why would it just start up again? -Is he really getting any better?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Erica said:


> awwwww... I was about to put ointment on Willow, and his eye was bleeding again
> 
> Why would it just start up again? -Is he really getting any better?


Hi Erica,

It depends on what kind of damage the eye sustained. You need to keep in mind that eyes of frogs can have extra pressure placed on them by doing a variety of things including feeding (ever notice that when they swallow thier eyes depress into thier head, this helps with swallowing). The pressure in the eye may have caused it to bleed again. 

Ed


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

I had the most homework-filled week ever, I swear my teachers want to make me miserable- don't they realize my frog needs to be cared for? Anyway, inbetween work I washed my hands and gave Willow ointment and sprayed reptile skin conditioner on him. I also managed to feed him another cricket, but he wasn't as willing as last time.

*Sheeesh!*


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

-yesterday I applied ointment both times at 7:00 (pm & am)

-today at 6:55 and 4:35

*I have been so loaded with homework (I'm actually supposed to be doing it right now but I snuck to the computer for a moment)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> *I have been so loaded with homework (I'm actually supposed to be doing it right now but I snuck to the computer for a moment)


It's for a good cause!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Erica

How is Willow doing?


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Willow is getting better I have been doing his oinmtment tretment. He is more active, havent had timeto post resently becuse I have been busy. 

I needed to post right now because I have a new problam. I was checking on my Whites Tree Frog when I found that his log had falen down. I was shocked to see that he was under it shrivled and blue, but he is still alive. I need your help because I don't know what to do, I have been moisning him and he seems to have revived a little but he is so week. I tryed to get him to eat a cricket but he dosent seem intrested. I am very worried about him. I don't to have to move him into the hosbite cage as well and I don't want him to die. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no!

I am no expert, but, I would leave him alone for a bit without trying to feed him. Let him soak and get over the shock. Then see how he is. That's just what I would do.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

I put my Whites Tree Frog in the hospital cage with Willow to give him warmth and companionship. He will stay in the hospital cage untill his color improves.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Erica said:


> I put my Whites Tree Frog in the hospital cage with Willow to give him warmth and companionship. He will stay in the hospital cage untill his color improves.


This is not a smart move as you now have a stressed whites in a cage with a potential lethal illness, isolate them.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay I have removed him from his cage and put him in his original tank. I sent him in his water bowl with a calcium tablet.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Erica,

Frogs do not require companionship. A single frog isn't lonely. 

Ed


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

As I have been applying Willow's ointment, I noticed that his infection seems to be growing in his right ear. I have also thought, could he have a fungal infection rather than a bacterial one? He has been sleeping a lot and when he opens his eye it sometimes bleeds, this has been pretty frequent. 
When I take him out to apply the ointment he has been getting more and more uncomfertable with me handling him. He'll even crawl behind a leaf or into his hide when I reach in. I have been very gentle when handling him and try to make it as less stressful as possible, but he just doesn't like the ointment on his eye. He crawls around on the glass of the cage after I've applied ointment and hangs out in the corners. Willow's very active once he's awake, but I look at his eye and it just saddens me. 

how long will it take for him to heal... ?

My White's has regained his light green color and has filled out to his original size as well. I watched him hunt yesterday and he seems happier, but I am avoiding handling him in case he is still shaken. - This also brings the question; when will Willow hunt for himself? My father, who helps me feed him, asked me this yesterday.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Are you feeding Willow every day? If so, and if he's fat enough, maybe let him go a few days without eating so he can concentrate on healing.

Very glad to hear your Whites is getting back to normal. That must have been quite a shock for him!


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

frogface said:


> Are you feeding Willow every day? If so, and if he's fat enough, maybe let him go a few days without eating so he can concentrate on healing.
> 
> Very glad to hear your Whites is getting back to normal. That must have been quite a shock for him!


I am feeding him on three day intervals as well as the White's, (but I don't have to force feed that obease little frog)

* Today is the third year I have had Evergreen, (White's) *He was a christmas present for me when I was 11, and that was the only year that my parents have gotten me to cry tears of joy, *sigh*). I am so releaved that he is here for it! That was a shock for me and him for sure. 
This is my second year with Willow.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

I have bought Evergreen a new log and it will not fall over!

I believe Willow is showing signs of healing (I think the ointment is working) and when he's not sleeping he is very active. I have been keeping three crickets in his cage and have been feeding and cleaning his cage every four days.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds good! Does that mean that Willow is eating on his own now?


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

frogface said:


> Sounds good! Does that mean that Willow is eating on his own now?


I'm not sure. He hasn't shown signs of hunting ... but there was a cricket that had disapeared from his cage--- I found it's crummy remains in a corner before I cleaned his cage ... ... ... cricket canablism? ... or disfunctional frog poo???


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

I have been cleaning Willow's cage regularly and feeding him less frequently, but keeping crickets in his cage constantly. I even suspect that he might be eating on his own. his eye has pretty much healed, but he still has traces of his infection on his nose and ear. Willow's aim is inproving too, (he doesn't fall off of my finger or jump right into objects anymore). Every day when I give him ointment, I let him jump off my fingers into the leaves.

It's been about two and a half months since he got cut, and I'm wondering if he gets rid of his infection, if he will be able to move back in with Evergreen? 

Willow's fecies is looking very normal, and almost every time I clean his cage I find some. 

Things are looking very good.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats! I don't know enough about tree frogs to answer your question but I'm very glad to hear that Willow is doing so well 

Isn't it crazy how much we love frog poo?!! Hahaha!


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Willow is definatly eating on his own now.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay!!! Excellent work!


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Willow`s pretty much completley healed [though still in the hospital cage] and the only thing that concerns me is how pink his thighs and lower stomach is getting... red leg???


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Erica said:


> Willow`s pretty much completley healed [though still in the hospital cage] and the only thing that concerns me is how pink his thighs and lower stomach is getting... red leg???


 
Red leg is a symptom and not an actual disease. Pinkish/reddish discolorations to that region may also be due to something irritating the skin, or even just being slightly stressed. If the frog goes off feed or begins to act abnormally or retain fluids, then it is possible for the frog to have an infection. Reddish ventral coloration due to an infection is one of the those things that requires immediate attention, but if the frog is acting normally and feeding, it could actuallymean that there isn't anything serious with the frog. 


Ed


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Willow has been recovering in the hospital cage since Thanksgiving... his eye has healed and he has adapted to seeing with monocular vision. He hasn't shown signs of his infection in a while, and i was wondering when it would be wise to move him back into his regular cage with Evergreen... Im worried that the stress might bring back his infection. Will the frog be able to live his old life ever again? When or _should_ I move him back?


----------

